# Dunhill tobacco made by Murrays or orlik



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there really that much difference? In light flake for instance..cant be much difference there..? Is every tin made in uk from orlik?


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

honestly, it's really hard to say-this link:

http://www.loringpage.com/PipeArticles/tobdatepaper.html

will tell ya how to tell who it was made by (supposably)-i say supposably because as Orlik took over production, they were still using tins & possibly tobac from Murray production-so you might get Murray tobac in an Orlik tin or vice versa-you'd have to have a tin w/a known date of purchase, say a few years prior to the switch, to compare w/current production

i have compared the two (w/the above qualification) & still couldn't say for sure-it's hard to tell how much of the slight taste difference was due to the difference in age of the tobac-add to the mix the fact that i'm more of a common sewer than a connesiour....well, you get the idea


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Further reading...

http://pipelore.net/index.php?id=123


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DonCarlos said:


> Is there really that much difference? In light flake for instance..cant be much difference there..? Is every tin made in uk from orlik?


The older ones are probably somewhat better, 
because they are...well...older.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Where was Murrays made? I thought in eastern europe. Was it outside EU?

Reason for asking, just bought a tin of light flake supposedly from the Murray era, but its marked made in the eu. I believe to have read somewhere that it should not be marked made in the eu.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

All my tins are marked EU that i've bought in the last few months. So who knows.
Brian...


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> All my tins are marked EU that i've bought in the last few months. So who knows.
> Brian...


But mine is without the "smoking is bad" warning


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Move form murray to orlik was late 2004. It has taken Orlik two full years from the day they took over production, to empty the stocks left over from Murray’s (including ready blended ageing leaf and pre-packed tins). With that in mind, the many reports of inferior content raises an eyebrow. Orlik blended Early Morning Pipe, My Mixture 965 and Nightcap, etc. has not been available at any tobacconist until the summer of 2007.


----------

